# Anyone been yet?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My boat is still in the shop getting a deck and new transom and new lights. It is driving me nuts to not be able to get out there.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

yep plenty of sheeps but no battery in camera to take pics


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I never stop if i'm in town and it's above 45 degrees and half way calm. Bunch of sheeps out and the occasional 15" flounder. 
Somebody get that man a battery he has some of the best posts.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Found a few small flounder and Giant sheeps that's about all.. The flatties are not back in yet ;(


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

A general area of where the sheep's are would be appreciated, I'll take anything right about now


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Well I'm on the east coast so I probably can't be much help... However I find mine on large patches of oyster bed that have small deeper channels running through them and near sharp drop offs around the oysters.

You bag up fillets and they smell like blue crab right now, it's the most delicious fish I'm probably going to get mercury poisoning from eating so much of it as of late.


----------

